
Slide deck templates for Keynote and PowerPoint (editable and free) - markvitals
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/presentation-templates-powerpoint-infographics-free-anna-vital
======
d1shah
Yes! Does it have Google Slides version?

~~~
markvitals
It has ppt and keynote, so you can use it in Google Slides

